# Mitre jig help requested



## devonwoody (21 Sep 2009)

Need a mitre jig to work for my tissue box asp. There are going to be some small pieces.

I have made the mitre slot runners (see pic2) and cut a piece of 12 mm ply for the base and got a back fence glued and screwed in position, see pic 2. (Runers not glued or screwed yet)


I have got a piece of laminated chipboard with a perfect 90% corner which I now want to attach to the baseboard jig. see pic 1

How would you go about finding the centre part cut (3.2mm thick blade) to produce the 45% mitre cut not relying on eye positioning.


----------



## xy mosian (21 Sep 2009)

Hi, If you're after finding the 45degree angle/line, create the largest square you can based on the corner you have and join the diagonals. No surely you knew that? Could you put more detail into the quesion please?

This link to a post by Niki might help.  

xy


----------



## Niki (21 Sep 2009)

Hi John

In my opinion, there is no difference if the sled base is square or not...the most important is that the fence will be at 90° to the blade...

Please have a look at this post for an example...
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

And here you can see an actual one...start from picture 022...
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

After you finish the sled, attach to the back fence (the one near to you) a big accurate triangle and screw it to the sled or, you can just use it as a guide to locate the miter fences.

With a 3.2mm kerf, it will be very easy to position the triangle vertex at the kerf centre. Very minor "out of centre" will be compensated by the "Left" and "Right" cutting of the miters.

Regards
niki


----------



## devonwoody (21 Sep 2009)

Thanks Niki, you confirm what has also come to my mind.

I will put the sled into the blade and get a cut, then line two triangles either side of the blade and then obtain the mitre angles from the triangles on the base plate to position my laminated block shown above.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Sep 2009)

8am Tuesday waiting to get out to the shed, another half an hour at least.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Sep 2009)

Finally got to the shed and glued on the runners and had screws also ready to insert to hold runners to base.






Whilst glue was setting gave the last five boxes another coat of acrylic varnish, and at 4pm gave one of them away to a neighbour and said "heres a tissue box for you, it should compensate for some of the machinery noise you've heard lately" she replied "thank you, I thought the noise was coming from the woods behind caused by tree cutting"






Also sharpened up three plane blades that have been in need the last few weeks.






fitted the supports for mitre jig and did a test run (used slats in the end not the laminated board)






Blade guard works.






and cut the first long section of tissue box asp.





However couldn't face doing the short end piece.  





So cut the short end off by hand and tidied up on the sander.






So had a good day.


----------



## devonwoody (23 Sep 2009)

Solved my problem of cutting off short pieces with mitre jig.

Screw the waste piece to the base board like this.


----------

